# Birds, Birds...with EOS 1Dx and 5D III



## fredericsiffert (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi,

I'm going in hollidays in Hungary. My hollidays was wildlife photography. One week of shooting. I'm coming with 7000 images.

I shooting with Canon EOS 1Dx, 5D III. Lens EF 70-200 mm f/2,8 IS L II, EF 500 mm f/4 IS L.

I post one first lots of images...

Some images on www.fredericsiffert.com





1DX12-447 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX12-359 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX12-510 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX12-234 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX12-267 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX12-194 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## GuyF (Jun 1, 2013)

Excellent shots Frederic!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Excellent shots Frederic!



Yes! Very beautiful. Amazing. Please post some more.


----------



## Menace (Jun 1, 2013)

5D III + 70-200 2.8 IS II. West Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Menace (Jun 1, 2013)

Another one


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2013)

fredericsiffert said:


> I post one first lots of images...



That's a great start. Awesome pictures. Looking forward to see more.


----------



## RGF (Jun 1, 2013)

Great work. 7,000 images, that is a lot of sorting. Personally I love taking pictures and making prints. Sorting I find puts me to sleep.


----------



## fredericsiffert (Jun 1, 2013)

These 7000 images, I'm standing 6000 images. I present on internet 160 shots.


----------



## fredericsiffert (Jun 2, 2013)

1DX15000 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX15115 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX15245 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2013)

The second one is really funny, I love the 3rd shot. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2013)

Click said:


> The second one is really funny, I love the 3rd shot. 8)



I really like the 3rd shot also.


----------



## fredericsiffert (Jun 4, 2013)

1DX16338 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX16227 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX16214 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2013)

fredericsiffert said:


> 1DX16338
> 1DX16227
> 1DX16214



Great shots Frederic. Nicely done.


----------



## fredericsiffert (Jun 8, 2013)

1DX16849 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX16759 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX16569 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX16519 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## stessel tank (Jun 8, 2013)

Lorikeets

1dx 300L 2.8is mk1 + 2x extender


----------



## PureAmateur (Jun 8, 2013)

Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2013)

stessel tank said:


> Lorikeets
> 
> 1dx 300L 2.8is mk1 + 2x extender



Beautiful colored birds. Nice pictures.


----------



## Vossie (Jun 8, 2013)

Really beautiful shots Frederic!

I had a look at your website and you have lots a great material on there!


----------



## fredericsiffert (Jun 8, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Really beautiful shots Frederic!
> 
> I had a look at your website and you have lots a great material on there!



Thanks you !


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 8, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Really beautiful shots Frederic!
> 
> I had a look at your website and you have lots a great material on there!



+1


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2013)

Vossie said:


> I had a look at your website and you have lots a great material on there!



+1 

Beautiful pictures Frederic.


----------



## fredericsiffert (Jun 9, 2013)

Tahnk you for your comments... 




1DX16927 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX16954 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX16993 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Q8-MC (Jun 9, 2013)

Greats perfects pics


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

I like your pictures Frederic. Looking forward to see more of them.


----------



## fredericsiffert (Jun 16, 2013)

1DX17098 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX16109 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX17067 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX17057 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll play with this swan


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 14, 2013)

*fredericsiffert*, wow this is really good work! 

What aperture and shutter speeds do you generally use if I may ask?

cheers


----------



## Vossie (Jul 14, 2013)

Frederic, all these shots are stunning!

Great composition, colors, sharpness, timing. Really amazing.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome shots. Simply beautiful. Nicely done Frederic.


----------



## stein (Sep 18, 2014)

KESTREL falco tinnunculus NORWAY
5DMkIII 300/2.8 1.4x handheld 500ISO


----------



## AlanF (Sep 18, 2014)

It is ruined by the writing across it!


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2014)

stein said:


> KESTREL falco tinnunculus NORWAY
> 5DMkIII 300/2.8 1.4x handheld 500ISO



Very nice shot Stein.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 26, 2014)

great set! as though among the birds


----------

